# Broken tap Removal



## Boot (Jan 26, 2015)

I had the misfortune of breaking a 2/56 tap in cast iron flywheel on my Farmboy engine.  Low and behold I tried an old trick I learned in my old place of employment.  Get hold of an American made official #1 dart.  I picked at the little tap and to my surprise I was able to back it out.  I don't know how English style darts would work.  I got  the American from a fellow that played in a local dart league. I know this has been mentioned here before ,but I thought it would be good to let the newb's know this for what it's worth. Blow chips out with air hose and a little Kroil on it also helps.  I can't believe this ,but Enco wants $12+ for that little tap .  Thanks for listening , Boot


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 26, 2015)

God takes pity on fools, old dogs, and amateur machinists. Congratulations on getting the tap out. I have been in your shoes and when it comes to removing broken taps, as Ringo says, "It Don't come Easy".---Brian


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 27, 2015)

Boot said:


> I had the misfortune of breaking a 2/56 tap in cast iron flywheel on my Farmboy engine.  Low and behold I tried an old trick I learned in my old place of employment.  Get hold of an American made official #1 dart.  I picked at the little tap and to my surprise I was able to back it out.  I don't know how English style darts would work.  I got  the American from a fellow that played in a local dart league. I know this has been mentioned here before ,but I thought it would be good to let the newb's know this for what it's worth. Blow chips out with air hose and a little Kroil on it also helps.  I can't believe this ,but Enco wants $12+ for that little tap .  Thanks for listening , Boot




The pricing on tooling in general is outrageous.    It can certainly hold projects back.   Worst here is that you don't really want to by cheap small taps as they break way to easily.  

On the other hand some gunsmiths will tell you they use carbon steel taps because they can be easily shattered with a punch if they break.   I guess that is another perspective, I prefer taps that aren't ready to shatter on a moments notice.


----------

